# Best place for corals?



## TheDude (May 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I'm new in Toronto, and was wondering where the cool kids hang out to find great coral selection? I am on the look out for a lot of SPS frags and colonies, as well as your regular assortment of LPS. Whether it is private, or LFS doesn't matter. 

I know it's a vague question, but you gotta start somewhere right?! I will be setting up a small personal aquarium soon, and then a much larger one by August/September. 

I look forward to meeting some of my fellow aquadorks in this community!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=87

http://www.seaumarine.com/ - specials every weekend

North American fish breeders - 
North American Fish Breeders
2260 Kingston Road
Scarborough, Ontario

Telephone: 416 267-7252

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

hey there welcome to the forum , lots of deals in the saltwater section someones always cleaning out there tanks .
best store in my opinion ,its quite the distance from Toronto
advanced reef aquatics ,deff worth the trip 
cheers and look forward to seeing some of your purchases 
tom


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm all about North American Fish Breeders. Wholesale prices on corals.


----------



## TheDude (May 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll check these places out. I'm pumped to start a tank again


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Most stores out there will only be selling colonies of coral that they get wild from the pacific or Caribbean. If you're into finding frags at a good price I would check out Fragcave, MadJellyCorals, and Fragbox. All guys that work out of their homes and will give you amazing prices on some awesome corals.

Also, just keep your eyes open on the saltwater marketplace here on the forums. Most people sell frags from their own tanks and have a good variety.

For me, there's really no need to head to a LFS to get coral since I know alot of people with amazing assortments. Although JamesHurst is right about NAFB...if you can get in the door when they have a shipment it's definitely worth it.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> For me, there's really no need to head to a LFS to get coral since I know alot of people with amazing assortments. Although JamesHurst is right about NAFB...if you can get in the door when they have a shipment it's definitely worth it.


And what a rush  Grab bags BEFORE you see something you like lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha!! It was my first time, I didn't know!


----------

